# Diff between Form 80 and 1221 ???



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

I am in the midst of filling Form 1221.
I have already filled Form 80.

I see form 80 to be a super set and overarching form over form 1221.

Almost all the asks are the same, what exactly is the difference ? 

Why do we really need the form 1221 please ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rahagarw said:


> I am in the midst of filling Form 1221.
> I have already filled Form 80.
> 
> I see form 80 to be a super set and overarching form over form 1221.
> ...


Form 80 and Form 1221 are used in different visas. It is true most things in Form 1221 is already in Form 80. But in some visas they may only request Form 80, while for some only Form 1221. 

For PR visa, they ask for both.

Now previously I used to see only for primary applicant Form 80 and 1221 was required and Form 1221 was for dependent only. Now it is encouraged and also in DIBP site it is said to include both for all I think.


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Form 80 and Form 1221 are used in different visas. It is true most things in Form 1221 is already in Form 80. But in some visas they may only request Form 80, while for some only Form 1221.
> 
> For PR visa, they ask for both.
> 
> Now previously I used to see only for primary applicant Form 80 and 1221 was required and Form 1221 was for dependent only. Now it is encouraged and also in DIBP site it is said to include both for all I think.


Thanks for clarifying mate.

Yeah I am anyway filling both for me and my wife, aiming for a direct grant from my side.

Rest we will see  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

rahagarw said:


> Thanks for clarifying mate.
> 
> Yeah I am anyway filling both for me and my wife, aiming for a direct grant from my side.
> 
> ...


Madness, isn't it? I can only assume they are sent off to different departments.


----------



## Rahul_UK183 (Mar 30, 2017)

FFacs said:


> Madness, isn't it? I can only assume they are sent off to different departments.


Yeah seems like unnecessary overhead.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sukin (Jan 28, 2019)

Hi All,
For 190 visa, do I need to submit form 1221?
Form 80 is already submitted and CO not assigned yet. 
Please advise.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

A bit of debate about this.

Just do both, can't hurt. The visa lodge should ask for one (probably Form 80) but I did both to be safe, despite 99% of them being identical data.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sukin said:


> Hi All,
> For 190 visa, do I need to submit form 1221?
> Form 80 is already submitted and CO not assigned yet.
> Please advise.
> Thanks in advance.


Just upload it and be done

Cheers


----------



## rajparikh_059 (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi,

Would you please confirm form 80 and form 1221 are need to be filled for all applicant including child as well? or just for main applicant and spouse?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajparikh_059 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would you please confirm form 80 and form 1221 are need to be filled for all applicant including child as well? or just for main applicant and spouse?


Main applicant and spouse only
Children under 16 don’t need to fill

Cheers


----------

